# a little advice on bfn



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

ok so heres what i know, my last period was in the 6th dec : so i should have ov around the 20th, my next period was due on the 3rd , its still not here,  took a clearblue hpt - bfn, my periods are never this late, what should i do? i cant take this waiting around, im not stressing because if they do arrive i can get my 21 day bloods done , finally been refered to a clinic so either way its a positive thing, and im honestly not worries, but i wanna know if there is even a slight chance of a false bfn or if im kiding myself? xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

pleasse can anyone give me advice? should i test again or wait or what?


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi hunni.....i would wait a few more days.....my last af was 7 days late im never late, but due to start my 2nd cycle of ivf when she came, i was not stressing really because like you it would be good to come as i was going to start some thing positive,but some times you think your ok, but in the back of your mind your a bit eeeekkkk, also because your late you start to think, and that can play a big part in being late, hold tight, some times mother nature can play games with you, if after 7 days you still dont see her then do another hpt, but also you could be preg but not enough hsg in your body, i did read some where though that you cant get false negatives,but i think that is after a number of weeks, good luck,


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, Im afraid that if it was me, the logical angel on my shoulder would be saying its just an anomaly, you know you cant get pregnant without intervention (thats my circumtstance)....

... and even though I know this, the little devil on the other shoulder symptom spots every month and almost convinces me that a miracle may be in the making.

My logical angel wants to tell you to wait 2 days and test again.

My dreamer devil is gonna tell you to test every day until you know one way or t'other.

BTW - There is a fair chance of a false negative, but a false positive is impossible (so they say).


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

thank you girlies  it is sooo hard having to wait, i have another hpt sitting there screaming take me take me take me, its driving me nuts, i plan on trying to wait untill around thurs maybe fri, and try it then with my fmu. im not currently going through any treatment as i have only just been put onto the 6 month waiting list for the start of my tests ( yipee) so im hoping ill be able to phone up and say give it to someone else, but we shall see :d xxx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

hey just want to thank you girlies but it was a false alarm this month, back to trying  !  xxx


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

onwards and upwards hen


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

indeedy mandimoo, just looking forward to the 29th, fertility clinic has requested 3 sets of 21 day tests to be done and the 29th is my first  thank heavans lol xxx


----------

